# Tank mate(s) for an oscar in 75gal



## Throbulator (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought a 75gal bow front aquarium, and I am going to get an oscar for it. I plan to buy a baby oscar so it would be able to grow up with any other fish I get. What fish would be good tankmates? Im thinking maybe a JD or a Severum. I want to know what everyone thinks, and maybe some suggestions. Im excited to get a real fish, and thanks to all who answer my newbie questions.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

A JD is a good tank mate. 1 JD and 1 Oscar is absolute max you could put in t a75 gal though.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Just make sure the Oscar is bigger than the JD. I tried this, and got them both the same size. Not good. A 2" JD is a few months older than a 2" Oscar. The JD picked on the Oscar so much I eventually ended up returning the JD. Knowing what type of filtration you have will help us make suggestions. I keep 5 silver dollars with my Oscar in a 75 and so far no problems. But I also have pretty decent filtration and I do a 30% water change every third day.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Geophagus are the best tank mate, Jurupari are perfect. They will act like pilot fish and eat the food the oscar doesn't. And that's a lot of food... Most will also not be aggressive towards a young oscar


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

I second the comment about the size of the jd make sure it's smaller than the O. I've got silver dollars and bn tetras in with mine but that's a 125. Geos are nice as well. But if it were me I'd go with 4 sd's that would be nice in a 75.


----------



## redm18 (Feb 1, 2004)

> Geophagus are the best tank mate, Jurupari are perfect. They will act like pilot fish and eat the food the oscar doesn't. And that's a lot of food... Most will also not be aggressive towards a young oscar


How many Jurupari would you do in a setup like this? Could you do a pair with an oscar and maybe some sort of catfish in a 90 gal with a lot of filtration (eheim 2017 and 3 aquaclear 70's)?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I would only do one. They sometimes do not tolorate other geos.... Besides, jurupari can get to 10" if given the time


----------



## b show (Apr 7, 2009)

I had convicts and J. Dempseys in with my oscars. I didn't have any problems.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I would do a blue acara myself, or port cichlid or patricki acara ... something midsized (5-6" range) but not as aggressive as midsized centrals. Geo's and _Satanoperca_ do best in 5+ groups.


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a Pleco with my 10" Oscar. They went in my 75g as wee ones, so far neither have shown any aggression. However, I am a fanatic with weekly water changes.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Norse76 said:


> However, I am a fanatic with weekly water changes.


Owning an oscar you have to be...


----------



## Throbulator (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies people. A jurupari sounds nice


----------



## Throbulator (Apr 2, 2009)

This is off topic, but what filtration would I need? I have a fluval 305.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You will need another one


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Or a good HOB like an AC110. Either way, no amount of filtration is gonna replace those water changes :wink:


----------



## Throbulator (Apr 2, 2009)

well i went with what fishguy said and got a geo with my oscar. They are swimming around my tank exploring it right now =)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Let us know how things go!


----------



## Throbulator (Apr 2, 2009)

Its going well now. The oscar sulked for about a day as expected, and the geo went straight to sifting through gravel. I bought mealworms as a treat for them, but the oscar isnt interested. I cut one in half and it ate that peice, but it just stared at the other half. I even threw a live one in, but it justed watched it drown. I read that oscars eat almost anything. Is something wrong with mine? I guess ill just feed it pellets for now.


----------



## Throbulator (Apr 2, 2009)

And the geo respects the authority of the oscar  No aggression whatsoever.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, the little guy has gone through quite a bit in the past two days. New tankmate, and now a new and exciting food. I'd continue feeding a high quality pellet for a week or two, let them get all warm and fuzzy with each other, and then try the mealworms as a treat.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Exactly...


----------

